# THAILAND - Stadium and Arena Development News ‎



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pattaya City Stadium (U/C)

20000 seats

Pic by mr.yz250f


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.bamag2009.com/en/default.aspx


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

napoleon said:


> Pattaya City Stadium (U/C)
> 
> 20000 seats
> 
> Pic by mr.yz250f


This project is good...first step of development of Thailand Premier League. Hope other team in TPL will be planning to have their own stadium soon.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Thai Boxing on every Wednesday from 5.30 pm to 9.00 pm at MBK Avenue... at MBK Avenue ,MBK Center The Most Visted Mall in Bangkok.

http://www.mbk-center.com/en/cms/detail.php?id=63


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> วารสาร กีฬา ฉบับเดือนมกราคม 2552 ได้ลงรูปแบบของการปรับปรุงศูนย์กีฬาหัวหมากใหม่
> 
> โดยสนามกีฬาเดิมๆยังคงอยู่ มีเพียงอาคารอินดอร์สเตเดียมที่จะต้องถูกทุบทิ้ง
> 
> ...


..


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

napoleon said:


> RS unit hopes to score with football field business



I am interested in this project. Please update anything.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

tony8 said:


> I am interested in this project. Please update anything.



http://www.s-one.in.th/

http://www.siamdara.com/Variety/00011674.html


This is a futsal indoor-stadium that the project completed in July 2008.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some interesting stadium renderings in Thailand kay:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

napoleon said:


> http://www.bamag2009.com/en/default.aspx


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bangkok to house a new ATF Tennis Centre

Published: 3/04/2009 


An Asian Tennis Centre will be set up at Muang Thong Thani in Bangkok, Thai officials said yesterday.

Adm Bannawit Kengrien, secretary-general of the Lawn Tennis Association of Thailand (LTAT), said the move was approved by the Asian Tennis Federation (ATF) at a meeting of its executives in Uzbekistan last month.

The meeting was presided over by ATF chairman Anil Khanna and attended by LTAT president Suwat Liptapanlop who is an ATF deputy chairman.

Former LTAT vice president Chaipak Siriwat earlier said the Asian Tennis Centre would be established in Bangkok's Nong Chok district.

Chaipak said yesterday he did not a have a problem with the location and accepted the ATF's decision.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nadal to headline September Thailand Open

By Deutsche Presse Agentur 5/05/2009


Bangkok - Spain's Rafael Nadal will complete a Top 3 hat-trick for the Thailand Open when he plays the autumn event for the first time, officials said on Thursday. 

The world number one's showing will follow that of Roger Federer, the 2004 and 2005 champion, and Novak Djokovic, finalist last year against Jo-Wilfried Tsonga.

Six-time Grand Slam winner Nadal will be joined in the field at the Impact arena by Frenchman Tsonga.

"I'm very pleased to finally be able to come and compete at the Thailand Open," said Nadal in a statement.

The presence of the world's top player can only help the event, which is in danger of faltering after the fading from the tennis scene of Thai Paradorn Srichaphan, the major crowd-puller in his Bangkok hometown.

The event runs September 26-October 4 and begins an ATP Asian run which concludes a fortnight later with the new Shanghai Masters.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

ll


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

;;


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

NiShiiZ said:


> ^^
> 
> ok ครับ งั้นท่าน JUmp* จัดการ บีจี นะ
> 
> ...


_

,,,_


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

;;


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

//


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

NiShiiZ said:


> credit : http://www.peafc.com/
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...


...


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

;;


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

KANCHANABURI City Stadium 


15,000 seats




โดย ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by JUmp* 


Ronpiboon Stadium (Nakhonsithammarat Povince Administation Organization Stadium)
Home of Nakhon Si Thammarat F.C.

Nakhonsithammarat F.C 2-2 Satun F.C. [16/05/09]
Thai Division 2 League Southern Region 2009


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

from google


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Liverpool eye 'sustainable loyalty' Reds promise to bring full squad for Asia tour 

Bangkokpost Published: 20/05/2009 at 12:00 AM 


Liverpool hope they "will never walk alone" when they visit Bangkok and Singapore in July.

The English Premiership side meet the Thai national team at Rajamangala National Stadium on July 22 at 8pm and play in Singapore on July 26, the club and organisers confirmed yesterday.

They promised to bring their full squad for the Southeast Asia trip. It will be the Reds' first visit to Thailand since 2003.

The pre-season tour is part of their ambition to build "sustainable loyalty" in Asia, said Liverpool commercial director Ian Ayle.

"Asia probably has more Liverpool fans than anywhere in the world so we decided to come here," Ayle told the Post.

"There is great support and great interest here in Thailand and in Singapore."

He said Liverpool had received offers from 15 or 16 countries but chose Thailand and Singapore because the club wanted to create brand awareness and sustainable loyalty among fans in the region.

"I was born about half a mile from Anfield. I, like other Liverpool supporters, think about the club everyday," he added.

"Fans here may have great support for the club but they do not think about the club everyday. So we want to come here for them to feel loyal."

He insists the visit is not about money but the main objective is for fans to have a chance to watch the 18-time English champions and make them part of the team.

"Money is important but not the most important factor," Ayle said. "Fans are more important. To become successful, we need good players, good manager and fans. We want fans here to be part of the team."

Earlier at a press conference, Ayle said every time he and the club came here they had received a friendly welcome.

"Our players are looking forward to coming to Thailand and I hope that the Thai fans will enjoy the match," he said.

Former Liverpool star Steve McMahon, who is an organiser of the tour, said it would be a competitive match.

"We will bring our full squad and hopefully it will be an interesting game," he said.

"I used to beat (Thailand coach) Peter (Reid) when I played for Liverpool and he played for Everton and we will beat his team again."

Reid said he was looking forward to the game and hoped both sides would create an enjoyable match.

Worawi Makudi, president of the Football Association of Thailand (FAT), said it was a great honour for the Thai national team to play the five-time European champions.

Liverpool have a big fan base here and he said they will see an entertaining match between their beloved club and their national side.

"I am sure Liverpool will never walk alone when they come here," he said.

Liverpool will arrive in Bangkok on July 20 and leave for Singapore on July 23.

Tickets priced 600-3,000 baht will be available at Adidas stores in Bangkok, Phuket and Pattaya from Friday.

........

Ticket prices raise concern for Reds match

Bangkokpost Published Published: 27/05/2009 at 12:00 AM 


As all roads lead to Rome today when Manchester United meet Barcelona in the Champions League final, Liverpool will soon be heading to Southeast Asia.

Liverpool will visit Thailand for the first time in six years in July as part of their preparations for the new season.

The five-time European champions will take on the Thai national team on July 22 at Rajamangala National Stadium at 8pm.

Four days later they will play in Singapore in their only other match in Asia during the closed season.

Liverpool initially planned to play in Hong Kong but the match was scrapped because of financial problems.

It was reported that concerned parties there complained about Liverpool's fees which they could not afford.

The Reds, who last came to Thailand in 2003, will reportedly receive US$1 million for playing in Bangkok.

In fact, it is fortunate for Liverpool fans here to get the chance to see their beloved club when their country is hit hard by economic woes.

It took quite a long time for concerned parties to agree terms to bring the Reds to Thailand.

The July trip is being organised by a foreign company _ the Profitable Group.

The organisers probably did not know much about Thai ways so they were too strict during a press conference to confirm the tour last week.

Only a certain number of journalists from a media outlet were allowed to attend the press conference although the room was big enough to accommodate more people.

This caused chaotic scenes as journalists without a badge were not allowed to enter the conference room.

"Liverpool are only runners-up in the Premier League. It could have been worse had they been the champions," observed a journalist.

Liverpool commercial director Ian Ayre said the trip was not mainly about money but aimed at building "sustainable loyalty" among fans in Asia.

However, I feel that the ticket prices from 600 to 3,000 baht are too expensive by Thai standards. This is probably a result of the Reds' fee.

Faithful Liverpool fans have to pay 1,350 baht (with a complimentary scarf) for a ticket for the so-called "The Kop stand".

I think the cheapest ticket should be lower than 600 baht and the most expensive one should be in the region of 1,500 baht.

Manchester United are much more successful than Liverpool this season and tickets for their game in Malaysia cost only about 600 to 1,000 baht.

It is reported that tickets for the Liverpool match here are selling like hot cakes. Hopefully, the game enjoys a full house.

Another problem is the tickets are on sale at 19 selected Adidas shops in Bangkok, Pattaya and Phuket instead of all their outlets.

This causes confusion and inconvenience for fans who may not know exactly which outlet sells the tickets.

The media were asked by the organisers to publish the Adidas shops that sell the tickets but this was not possible as the list is too long.

As for fans who have deep pockets, they can buy a 3,000 baht ticket (with a complimentary "Goody Bag") only at the Profitable Group (phone number 02-653-2201-2).

The organisers should have hired a ticket selling company to do the job as this would be more convenient for all concerned parties and fans could buy tickets at their outlets, by phone or online.

As Liverpool are still looking forward to winning their first English league crown for two decades, their prospects next season may not be so bright.

There might be a jinx in Thailand as most European clubs suffer an unconvincing season after their visit to this country.





From left: Thailand coach Peter Reid, Steve McMahon, Liverpool commercial director Ian Ayre and FAT boss Worawi Makudi.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Glentoran announce Thailand tour 

BBC Sport Wednesday, 27 May 2009 11:34 UK


Glentoran won the 2008-09 JJB Sports Premiership title 
Irish Premiership champions Glentoran are to play three matches in Thailand in June 2010.

One of the east Belfast team's matches will be against the Thai national side which is managed by former Manchester City and Sunderland boss Peter Reid. 

Glentoran said official travel packages would be available for supporters who wanted to make the trip. 

Glens chairman Aubrey Ralph described the venture as a great opportunity for the club and its supporters. 

The tour is to take place over 10 days in early June although the exact dates have yet to be finalised.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

,,


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

,,


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

,,


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Liverpool keen to impress in friendly Fan favourite Gerrard thousands of miles away 

Bangkokpost Published: 21/07/2009 at 12:00 AM 


Liverpool arrived in Bangkok yesterday for an "important" friendly against the Thai national team tomorrow.


Apart from club captain Steven Gerrard, all their stars are in the squad for the Asia tour including Fernando Torres, new signing Glen Johnson and Xabi Alonso whose future at Anfield is unclear.

The Reds were greeted by hundreds of fans and journalists at the Grand Hyatt Erawan amid tight security.

Liverpool manager Rafa Benitez told a press conference that he was looking forward to the game against Thailand and the match in Singapore at the weekend after losing to Rapid Vienna 1-0 on Sunday and drawing 0-0 with Swiss club St Gallen last week.

"For us, this is a really important stage of the season," said the Spanish coach.

"Everything we do during pre-season is about planning for the first game. We will continue to prepare the players well this week and look to play well in the games.

"It was disappointing to lose in Vienna because you always want to win games, but there were lots of positives to take from the game. Hopefully we can keep working well, and keep working hard, over here."

Gerrard featured in both games in Europe before jetting back to England.

Gerrard was due to appear in a Liverpool court yesterday at the start of his trial on charges stemming from an incident at a club in Southport, Merseyside last December. 

He denies a charge of affray.

Defender Jamie Carragher said Gerrard was very disappointed for not being able to make the Asia trip.

At yesterday's press conference, most questions from both Thai and foreign journalists were about Alonso, who is being chased by Real Madrid.

With one question followed by another and then another, it soon became clear that Benitez did not want to discuss the player's future.

"He is here with us and he will be available for the games," Benitez said.

Asked if he had talked to Alonso about the transfer speculation, Benitez joked: "He is here with us. He can enjoy the games, the weather and the journalists."

Star striker Torres, midfielder Alonso and Liverpool's other Spanish stars only joined the squad on Sunday after being given extra time off because of their country's appearance in the Confederations Cup in South Africa.

"The Spanish players have not trained and they cannot play too long," said Benitez. "They will play a little bit at the end."

Carragher said that the pre-season games were important as Liverpool look to snare their first Premier League title since its creation in 1993.

"Hopefully in these pre-season games we can improve and get better and go one step better than we did last year when we were runners-up," he said.

He insisted he already had his sights set firmly on the league title next season.

"There's going to be a lot of competition this year but if we can improve one or two percent on what we did last season then we have a good chance," he said.

Liverpool will take on the Thai national team at Rajamangala stadium tomorrow at 8pm and play in Singapore on Sunday in their other game in the Far East trip.

Xavi Alonso, Dirk Kuyt and Albert Riera are set to take part in a promotional event in front of CentralWorld today at 1pm.

There will also be a football clinic at Chulalongkorn stadium for 100 junior players at the same time. 

LIVERPOOL SQUAD 

Jose Reina, Alvaro Arbeloa, Glen Johnson, Andrea Dossena, Emiliano Insua, Daniel Agger, Martin Skrtel, Jamie Carragher, Javier Mascherano, Lucas Leiva, Xabi Alonso, Albert Riera, Yossi Benayoun, Dirk Kuyt, Fernando Torres, Andriy Voronin, Ryan Babel, David Ngog, Nabil El Zhar, Diego Cavalieri, Peter Gulacsi, Philipp Degen, Jay Spearing, Damien Plessis, Krisztian Nemeth, Mikel San Jose Dominguez, Daniel Pacheco and Martin Kelly





Liverpool’s Ryan Babel, Rafael Benitez and Jamie Carragher speak to the press yesterday at the Grand Hyatt Erawan. SOMCHAI POOMLARD


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

A night to remember for Thai Liverpool fans

BangkokPost.com 23/07/2009 at 12:00 AM 


For once last night, a gathering of people who wore red shirts was not intimidating and had nothing to do with politics.

The ''red shirts'' were Liverpool fans who packed the 50,000-seat Rajamangala stadium to watch the English Premier League side play the Thai national team in a friendly.

A large number of fans arrived at the stadium early in the afternoon although the match was scheduled to kick off at 8pm as they were afraid of the notorious traffic in Hua Mark.

The early birds proved they were right as traffic almost ground to a halt in the evening. It became worse possibly because Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva was presiding over the game.

''Traffic was three times worse than normal,'' said a motorcycle taxi driver.

But he and other motorcycle taxi drivers were happy with the situation as they made quick money because fans had to use their service to arrive at the stadium in time for the kick-off.

Vendors outside the stadium also had a reason to love Liverpool _ at least for one day _ as their business was brisk.

''I'd like Liverpool to play here every day,'' said a vendor who sold water and sugarcane juice.

Many fans wore Reds shirts with the name and number of popular stars on the back such as FernandoTorres, Steven Gerrard, Xabi Alonso and Javier Mascherano.

At least two fans preferred to turn back the clock by wearing shirts with number 17 but the name was not Gerrard who used to have that number _ it was Bellamy!

Liverpool's popularity, the presence of the prime minister and the type A (H1N1) flu helped create one of the most chaotic scenes ever seen in a football match in Thailand.

Hundreds of policemen, plainclothes, soldiers and sniffer dogs were mobilised to ensure security, along with guards hired by Profitable Group which organised the match.

Ticket holders had to go past a thermo scan machine to check if they were flu suspects. Unfortunately, there were only a few machines and people had to form long queues to complete the process.

It was a pity that fans were not informed about this beforehand as piles of hamburgers and plastic bottles of water were left at the entrance to the stadium.

Inside the stadium, Liverpool were greeted by their theme song You'll Never Walk Alone which was followed by a series of songs from the Beatles.

The Beatles songs began with Yesterday and one may wonder why the DJ picked this song.

He or she probably wanted to say something to Alonso, who could soon join Real Madrid, as part of the song goes ''Why she had to go I don't know, she wouldn't say.''

The match actually kicked off at 8.25pm as Prime Minister Abhisit, a Newcastle fan, arrived a bit late.

Stand-in Liverpool captain Jamie Carragher received an I-love-Thailand elephant doll as souvenir from the prime minister.

It was a player who was not afraid of the flu _ Ryan Babel _ who opened the scoring for Liverpool.

At a press conference on Monday, the Dutch forward said he was not afraid of the flu because the disease was everywhere including Europe.

Thailand coach Peter Reid's wish that his men would score at least a goal against Liverpool was fulfilled when substitute Sutee Suksomkit hit the equaliser for Thailand.

Whether the match was entertaining or not seemed irrelevant for Liverpool fans as most of them left the stadium with a smile.

But their beloved team still have to seek their morale-boosting first win in pre-season.




Thailand’s Sutee Suksomkit, left, and Narongchai Vachiraban celebrate after Sutee scored the equaliser as Liverpool’s Ryan Babel looks away.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Liverpool held to 1-1 draw by Thailand

Writer: AFP Published: 23/07/2009 at 02:59 AM 


A great second-half strike by Sutee Suksomkit earned Thailand a well-deserved 1-1 draw with Premier League giants Liverpool in a pre-season game here on Wednesday.


There was little goalmouth action to excite the capacity 76,000 crowd with Liverpool looking decidedly ring-rusty.

The Premier League runners-up have still to win in their pre-season travels following a 0-0 draw with St Gallen of Switzerland and a 1-0 loss to Rapid Vienna.

"We had some chances, we were playing against a team that was well organised and they play quick," said Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez.

"So you come to a new continent and conditions are different, always more difficult, but I was pleased with the performance of some players and also pleased to see the national team (of Thailand) play well."

Benitez was left to rue a hamstring injury picked up by defender Martin Skrtel early in the second half but said he was not sure how long the Slovak would be out of action.

"Really disappointed because Martin has a had a problem with his hamstring and a little bit with the ligaments on the knee, so we have to wait," he said.

Thailand coach Peter Reid, who starred for Liverpool?s local rivals Everton in his heyday, was overjoyed with the result.

"We passed the ball really well and it was great to get a good equaliser," he said. "Liverpool are a strong team and it was a great experience for the Thailand team to play against them."

As expected, Liverpool?s Spanish contingent did not feature in the starting line-up with Real Madrid target Xabi Alonso not even on the bench, heightening speculation that he will soon be on the move.

Dutch duo Dirk Kuyt and Babel, stand-in captain Jamie Carragher, Daniel Agger and Brazilian midfielder Lucas Leiva were the most recognisable names in the team.

The highly rated Krisztian Nemeth and David Ngog formed the strike partnership with Fernando Torres named as one of the substitutes.

Thailand could have sprung a surprise after just two minutes, playmaker Datsakorn Thonglao sidefooting a weak clearance from keeper Diego Cavalieri just wide.

Liverpool opened the scoring in the simplest fashion four minutes later. A long ball from Carragher at first eluded Babel but he steadied and shot low into the net.

Babel should have grabbed his own and Liverpool?s second in the 20th minute, shooting tamely past the post after an exquisite through-ball from Lucas.

The last real action of a lacklustre first half saw Datsakorn fire a free-kick just over the top.

Benitez changed virtually the whole team for the second half with goalscorer Babel the sole survivor. But there was still no start for Torres despite calls from the full-house Rajamanagala Stadium.

Midfielder Javier Mascherano had a rasping drive from distance saved in the 62nd minute as Liverpool pushed forward for a second goal.

Thailand drew level in the 72nd minute after a well-worked move, substitute Sutee playing a one-two with Teerasil Dangda before finishing off with a left foot strike.

The spectators finally got their wish in the 80th minute when Torres and fellow Spaniard Albert Riera came on as substitutes.

Andriy Voronin, back with Liverpool after a loan spell with Hertha Berlin, should have sealed the issue for the Premier League side but shot wide from a good position.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Maj.Gen.Charouck Arirachakaran confirm a new schedule competition during August 1-9,2009 

http://www.bamag2009.com/en/Default.aspx


Maj.Gen.Charouck Arirachakaran confirm a new schedule competition during August 1-9,2009 after discuss with OCA. At first proposed mid-July but it close to the Youth Games too and must move to the next month. Even we have to put off but it’s a good time to prepare the competition. 

Maj.Gen.Charouck Arirachakaran is considering about the spotlight over swine flu fears that will be reduced again in 2 months and move the competition to be the August will benefit all participating national competition. Because there are more time to prepare the competition like Thai to be a good host and confirm that the competition will be held in early August and we will not move again.

Dr.Sasithara Pichaichannarong Permanent Secretary to the Ministry of Tourism and Sports said the new schedule competition will be suit for all parties both of Thailand and OCA. Even the budget will increase but the goverment has approved 272,725,000 baht and is allocated to defferent parties 226,656,000 baht.

After the tournament date is settle we will coordinate with the ministry of public transportation for those who have an A.D. card to use a public bus(transportation) for free. Generally there would be no problem on this issue, except a technically problem on how to scan those A.D. card instead of a using a normal ticket.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

..


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks very nice. When is it going to start?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

one-la-view said:


> Rajamangala National Stadium


...


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Chonburi City Stadium Update


http://chalarmchonkonpanat.fws.cc/index.php?topic=46.0


----------



## JUmp* (Apr 11, 2009)

Bangkok Glass FC 
North Stand


[quote name='หนุ่มนาข้าว BGFC' date='18 Aug 2009, 09:00' post='25618']































































































*สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวก มากมาย บริเวณหลังอัฒจันทร์*



















































































Update

















































































[/quote]
http://www.bangkokglassfc.com/webboard/index.php?showtopic=1722


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Korat City Stadium






































From http://www.koratfc.net/main.php?pack=data&page=stadium

http://www.thailandsusu.com/webboard/index.php?topic=64628.msg873969;topicseen#new


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pattaya City Marina

by a_Flamingo


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

KENDO said:


> EZILI
> indoor soccer
> 
> http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G8230033/G8230033.html


....


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Thailand Open 2009

http://www.thailandopen.org/2009


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*UDONTHANI new sportpark*


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Update LEO Stadium *BANGKOK GLASS FC.*


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks very nice! How about Berkant Göktan? Is he still playing for Muang Thong United?

On the internet, I have found some renders of a new stadium in Pattaya. Is it still up to date?


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*UPDATE : NEW I-MOBILE STADIUM 23/02/2011 FULL!!! *

















































































































































Photo By traveller Moderator Thunderarmy.com


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*UPDATE : NEW I-MOBILE STADIUM 2/3/2011*

Oh!!!









































































Photo By *พังพอน Thailandsusu.com*


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

UPDATE : NEW I-MOBILE STADIUM 1/4/2011 *BEST OF STADIUM in Thai Premier League*























































































































































































​
Photo By *พังพอน Thailandsusu.com*


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

PTT.RAYONG FC New Stadiums. 31/3/2011


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

PAT STADIUM - THAIPORT FC.


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

UPDATE : NEW I-MOBILE STADIUM 1/4/2011 +++


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

Cyganie said:


> Looks very nice! How about Berkant Göktan? Is he still playing for Muang Thong United?


Muang Thong United had canceled contract with Berkant Göktan alrd as he cannot got back in a good condition anymore.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Korat City Stadium










http://www.regional.sat.or.th/web/default.aspx[/QUOTE]


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Thailand remains value golf destination

Published: 12/04/2011 at 12:00 AM 

The average round of golf was 29% cheaper in Thailand than in other leading golf destinations in Asia, according to a recent survey.

The survey across six countries conducted by Asian golf vacation specialists Golfasian compared the midweek high-season visitor rates and found Thailand has some of the most competitive golf rates for visitors across Asia and the Middle East.

The most expensive golf course was US$271 (8,200 baht) at the Emirates Club's Majlis course, home to the Dubai Desert Classic. The lowest rate was $111 (3,400 baht) at Bangkok's Muang Kaew Golf Club.

Mark Siegel, the founder of Golfasian, said the survey showed there was a large difference in golf course prices in Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and the UAE. For example, a round of golf at Black Mountain Golf Club in Hua Hin, which recently hosted both the Asian Tour Masters and the Royal Trophy, was only $130. But another Asian Tour venue, Sentosa Golf Club in Singapore, charged $238 per round. The cost of lodging, transportation and food and beverages are also lower in Thailand.

The Hilton Phuket Arcadia Resort starts from $130, whereas starting rates at the Hilton Kuala Lumpur are $177. The Marriott Hua Hin Resort and Spa charges $157 while the Singapore Marriott has their best rate at $335.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/231557/thailand-remains-value-golf-destination


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Thailand Football Stadiums 
: Buriram PEA 
: New I-mobile Stadium Update 25/04/2011


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Buriram City, Thailand











Thai Forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060215


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

*Buri Ram - Thunder Castle Stadium (20,000)*


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

www.burirampea.com 23,000 Seats.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : thailandsusu.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

trewut said:


> *ภาพจากไทยแลนด์สู้สู้*


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

pic by NayNuI


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : www.thailandsusu.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

berdberd said:


> *Briram PEA :: The New I-mobile Stadium*


....


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : www.thailandsusu.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : www.thailandsusu.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : www.thailandsusu.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.thailandsusu.com/webboard/index.php?topic=167007.0


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

[/center]










Credit : www.burirampea.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.thailandsusu.com/webboard/index.php?topic=168692.0


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : คุณพังพอน


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

]






















































http://www.thailandsusu.com/webboard/index.php?topic=169738.0


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit : คุณพังพอน


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

berdberd said:


> Thailand Football Stadiums
> : Buriram PEA
> : New I-mobile Stadium Update 25/04/2011































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1379437


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

New I-mobile Stadium. a Beautiful Football Stadium of Thailand



























































































By พังพอน thailandsusu.com



















By Karuna Chidchob


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Yamaha Stadium Thailand ... MUANGTHONG UNITED
































































[email protected]
MTU FanClub Freshy


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Songkhla City Stadium



Anawinn said:


> *วันนี้ที่...สงขลา*





w-140s500l said:


>


..


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*mini opening The New I-Mobile Stadium - BURIRAM PEA FOOTBALL CLUB*

















































































































































*By Tor_PEA*


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

adeaide said:


>


..


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow...Yahama and iMobile are incredible. Of all the footballing nations in Asia, only Thailand seems to be getting it right by building soccer specific stadiums with no running tracks. Really impressive!


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

What sort of crowds do the various Bangkok clubs get?

I may be over in December, and seeing as the league runs into December, there's a chance of seeing a game or two.


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

Pattaya


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Chiangmai 700th Anniversary Stadium

The 700th Anniversary Stadium is a multi-purpose stadium in Chiang Mai, Thailand, built to host the 1995 Southeast Asian Games and to commemorate the 700th Anniversary of Chiang Mai's establishment at the same time. 























































Cr.Chiang mai Paramotor


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

New I-Mobile Stadium.



















Cr.Kittiphat Peem


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

oooo^o^o said:


> *Suphanburi Stadium
> *


..


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*ลงมือกันต่อกับการต่อเติมสนามอีก 2 มุมที่เหลือ*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=384867821649106&set=a.268524063283483.1073741828.268522149950341&type=1&theater



____________________________________________________________________________________________


*อัฒจันทร์ 2 มุมที่พ่นสีเสร็จแล้ว กำลังรอเก้าอี้แล้วทำการติดตั้งครับ
Kittiphat Peem*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=384868044982417&set=a.268524063283483.1073741828.268522149950341&type=1&theater


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nakhon Ratchasima City



anyamanee said:


> 37 เมนสเตเดี้ยม 20,000 ที่นั่งค่ะ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*เสร็จแล้วกับการต่อเติมสนามนิว ไอโมไบล์*


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

New I-Mobile Stadium (Thunder Castle Stadium, Buriram Stadium)
Buriram, Thailand. Capacity 32,600




























BURIRAM UNITED


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nakhon Ratchasima City



Zendentt said:


>


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Buriram United International Circuit














































 Buriram United International Circuit. Thailand


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

lovebr said:


>


,,


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*โครงการขยายอัฒจันทร์สนามศรีณรงค์อีก 3,000 ที่นั่ง จ.สุรินทร์*
*18 กันยายน 2557*


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

lovebr said:


> อาณาจักรแห่งนี้ที่มีคนขนานนามว่า"อาณาจักรเนวินนคร" ในภาพจะไปกอบไปด้วย
> -สนามไอโมบายสเตเดี้ยม
> -ตลาดไนท์เซราะกราว
> -สถานีขนส่งผู้โดยสาร
> ...


mm


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

CHANG INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT : Buriram. Thailand.


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

ิีburiramunited supergt 2014








https://www.facebook.com/BuriramUni...0.1415002597./556558737779710/?type=3&theater








































































































































































































































































































































http://supergt.net/gallerys/index/photos/2014/all/gt500
































































http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/show-pictpost.php?No=558190









































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117916332&langid=6
















































http://news.boxzaracing.com/view/1751
http://pantip.com/topic/32717616








































http://akibatan.com/2014/05/racing-miku-is-coming-to-thailand/








http://www.manager.co.th/Motoring/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000115030
















































































http://www.stickyride.com/super-gt-2014-round-7-thailand/
chang international curcit is fuji speedway of thailand








fuji speedway4.563KM








chang international curcit 4.554KM










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.550173455084905.1073741856.509001619202089&type=3













http://as-web.jp/news/info_smart.php?c_id=2&no=61035
http://www.zf.com/ap/content/ja/jap...p2/super_gt_gallery_jp2/super_gt_gallery.html
http://ms.toyota.co.jp/jp/gt/racereport/1407-thai-03.html
http://www.honda.co.jp/welcome-plaza/event/2014/20141005/
http://ameblo.jp/subarustars/entry-11934930110.html


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/BuriramUni...0.1415002426./561951870573730/?type=3&theater

Thailand's first world-class racing circuit makes debut

A life-long dream of many motorsports fans in Thailand was fulfilled last weekend when Chang International Circuit (CIC), the first world-class racing track in the Kingdom, made its debut with the Japanese Super GT and wowed racing enthusiasts around the world.

A huge turnout defied the baking heat and humidity to witness a victory for Kazuki Nakajima and James Rossiter of Petronas Tom's RCF in the GT500. Kazuki Hoshino and Spain's Lucas Ordonez of Japanese NDDP Racing team took the GT300 honours.

The Thai-owned i-Mobile AAS team, helmed by Thai racer Vuttikorn Inthraphuvasak and Swiss driver Alexandre Imperatori, claimed the GT300 pole position in Saturday's qualifying but had to settle for seventh in the final race on Sunday after suffering an engine malfunction.

Behind the success of the CIC's debut was Tipco Asphalt, which was entrusted to lay the FIA Grade 1 racetrack. But the firm said the job was not easy.

Kasidis Chareancholwanich, director of the project, said the FIA Grade 1 track required a special ultra-smooth surface able to withstand the impact of high-performance cars while retaining grip to ensure safety at very high speeds.

This was the first time a Thai company had ever made an international racetrack, said Kasidis, adding that working with renowned race circuit designer Hermann Tilke was very challenging.

The success of CIC could be gauged by the presence of 130,000 spectators during the event.

Newin Chidchob, chairman of the CIC's advisory committee, said the circuit is of world class and passed the test conducted by the Japanese Super GT organisers. He also declared that the circuit would be expanded to accommodate 100,000 spectators within this year.

With the better-than-expected response from motorsport fans and tourists, Newin's dream of turning Buriram province into a sporting hub is coming to a fruition.

"In the next five years, Buriram will become one of the top cities in Thailand. Thanks to sports entertainment in Buriram and the many tourist attractions in Thailand, the country will be able to compete with China, Malaysia and Japan as the tourist destination and sports hub of the region," he said.

The CIC will also host several major races during the remainder of the year, including the Asian Le Mans Series 2014, Touring Car Series in Asia and the Asia Road Racing motorcycle event. Local races lined up for the circuit include the Thailand Super Series, Pro Racing Series Thailand Championship, Truevisions Bobby Hunter Super One Race, Honda One Make Race and Toyota Motorsport Festival.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/spo...ld-class-racing-circuit-makes-d-30245001.html
http://www.dailysportscar.com/2014/10/09/lucas-ordonez-blogs-after-super-gt-victory-in-thailand.html
http://www.honda.co.jp/SuperGT/race2014/rd07/
http://www.honda.co.jp/ARRC/race2014/rd05/


----------



## jatupon2531 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## iloveyoutoo19 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Rajamangala National Stadium. Bangkok








Cr.Nawapon Ninsanae


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

BANGKOK, THAILAND - OCTOBER 10 : Thai supporters celebrate after scoring the first goal in the semi-final match (leg 2) of AFF Suzuki Cup 2014 between Thailand and Philippines at Rajamangala National Stadium on October 10, 2014 in Bangkok, Thailand.
Photographer ชาลินี ถิระศุภะ (Chalinee Thirasupa)


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

CHIANG MAI city



suri_sunrise said:


>


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wilairot delights home crowd with maiden WSS win

Sunday, 22 March 2015 08:10 +0000 UTC
http://www.worldsbk.com/en/news/2015/Wilairot+delights+home+crowd+with+maiden+WSS+win


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

DewGIGKOK said:


> *อบจ.สงขลาทุ่ม 200 ล้านพลิกโฉมสนามกีฬาฯ*
> 
> อบจ.สงขลาทุ่ม 200 ล้าน พลิกโฉมสนามกีฬาติณสูลานนท์ ปรับปรุงสนามกีฬาบริวาร 5 สนาม รับแข่งกีฬาแห่งชาติครั้ง 45 และซีเกมส์ ปลูกต้นเฟื่องฟ้า 2 ล้านต้น เนรมิตเมืองสงขลาเมืองท่องเที่ยว
> 
> ...


...


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> AH7A2287 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


.....


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Taken from that them there twitter thing:-



The DraonianFC said:


> Official. "Ratchaburi new stadium will start undergo construction on the 1st of August which will take 8 month."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ncas (Jun 1, 2007)

...


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

"นายกบอลไทย" เล็งสร้างศูนย์ฝึกสปอร์ตคอมเพล็กซ์ใหญ่ที่สุดในอาเซียน
ศุกร์ 29 เมษายน 2016
นายกสมาคมกีฬาฟุตบอลแห่งประเทศไทยฯ เล็งสร้างศูนย์ฝึกกีฬาครบวงจรที่ใหญ่สุดในอาเซียน โดยมี แมนเชสเตอร์ ซิตี้ เป็นแม่แบบ เผยมีการพูดคุยกับภาคเอกชนแล้วน่าจะได้ข้อสรุปเร็วๆ นี้

วันที่ 29 เม.ย.59 เวลา 09.30 น. ที่ห้องประชุมชั้น 25 อาคารเฉลิมพระเกียรติ 7 รอบ พระชนมพรรษา การกีฬาแห่งประเทศไทย (กกท.) พล.ต.อ. สมยศ พุ่มพันธุ์ม่วง นายกสมาคมกีฬาฟุตบอลแห่งประเทศไทย เป็นประธานเปิดการประชุมใหญ่สามัญ ครั้งที่ 1 ประจำปี 2559 โดยสาระสำคัญอยู่ที่การเสนอแผนการสร้างสปอร์ตคอมเพล็กซ์ หรือศูนย์ฝึกกีฬาที่ใหญ่สุดในอาเซียน เพื่อให้ประเทศไทยเป็นศูนย์กลางด้านฟุตบอล โดยมีสโมสร แมนเชสเตอร์ ซิตี้ ที่ตนเองไปศึกษาดูงาน เป็นแม่แบบของการก่อสร้าง

พล.ต.อ.สมยศ กล่าวถึงเรื่องนี้ ว่า จากการดูงานกับ บริษัททรูวิชั่นส์ ที่แมนเชสเตอร์ ซิตี้ ถ้าเอาแบบเต็มรูปแบบ เขาใช้เงินมหาศาลเนรมิตและใช้พื้นที่กว้างมี 16 สนาม ไม่รวมสเตเดียมแข่งขัน ที่พัก โรงแรม โรงพยาบาล และโรงเรียน แต่เขามีศึกษาให้ประเทศไทยแล้วว่า 80 เปอร์เซ็นต์ หรือ 60 เปอร์เซ็นต์ ของเขาใช้กี่พันล้านขึ้นอยู่กับแผนงานของเรา เมื่อตนถามว่าถึงเวลาหรือยังที่ไทยควรมีสปอร์ตคอมเพล็กซ์ เขาบอกว่าถ้าไทยไม่ทำ ประเทศอื่นเขาทำก็ฉกฉวยโอกาสนั้นไป

"สปอร์ตคอมเพล็กซ์ไม่ได้มีประโยชน์กับฟุตบอลไทยเท่านั้น เพราะทีมชาติเพื่อนบ้านก็สามารถเดินทางมาเก็บตัวได้ ซึ่งพวกเราอาจไม่ทราบว่าหน้าหนาว ญี่ปุ่น เกาหลีใต้ แอบเอาทีมฟุตบอลมาเก็บตัวที่เชียงราย เชียงใหม่เป็นเดือนๆ แต่ถ้าเรามีศูนย์ฝึกกีฬาครบถ้วนเอง ทีมชาติเพื่อนบ้านก็อาจมาใช้ของเรา ก็เป็นเรื่องจริงที่ว่าถ้าเราไม่สร้าง เพื่อนบ้านเราก็ทำ ผมได้คุยกับภาคเอกชนหลายๆ ท่าน ซึ่งคิดว่าข้อสรุปคงจะมีการคุยกันเร็วๆ นี้จะเป็นที่ไหน อย่างไร สถานที่เรามีแล้วแต่ต้องสอบถามผู้ลงทุนด้วยคิดว่าที่ไหนจะเหมาะที่สุด"

"ล่าสุดฟีฟ่าก็บอกว่า ในการประชุมใหญ่ฟีฟ่าคองเกรสที่เม็กซิโก เตรียมที่จะผลักดันให้เงินสนับสนุนกับชาติสมาชิกทั้งหมด 209 ชาติ ปีละ 5 ล้านเหรียญสหรัฐฯ (หรือประมาณ 200 ล้านบาท) ซึ่งถ้าเรื่องนี้เกิดขึ้นจริง ในโอกาสข้างหน้าไทยเราก็จะได้รับการสนับสนุนด้วย"

"ซึ่งเราคิดว่าการสร้างสปอร์ตคอมเพล็กซ์แม้จะใช้เงินเป็นพันๆ ล้านหรือ 2 พันล้าน แต่การจ่ายเงินก็ไม่ได้จ่ายทีเดียว เขาวางแผนแล้วว่าปีหนึ่งเราจ่ายเท่าไร กี่ปี และการก่อสร้างก็รวดเร็วเพราะมีเทคโนโลยีช่วย"

นอกจากนี้ พล.ต.อ.สมยศ เป็นตัวแทนสมาคมฯ มอบงบประมาณสนับสนุนให้สโมสรฟุตบอลที่ลงแข่งขันในฤดูกาล 2016 โดย 18 สโมสรจากโตโยต้า ไทยลีก รับเงินจำนวน 126 ล้านบาท, 16 สโมสรในยามาฮ่า ดิวิชั่น 1 จำนวน 16 ล้านบาท และ 95 สโมสรในลีกภูมิภาค ดิวิชั่น 2 จำนวน 28.5 ล้านบาท รวมทั้งสิ้น 170.5 ล้านบาท โดยมี พล.ต.ท.บริหาร เสี่ยงอารมณ์ ประธานบริษัท พรีเมียร์ลีก (ไทยแลนด์) จำกัด เป็นตัวแทนรับมอบ และ นายกรวีร์ ปริศนานันทกุล ประธานฝ่ายจัดการแข่งขันลีกภูมิภาค ดิวิชั่น 2 เป็นตัวแทนรับมอบ

http://www.brighttv.co.th/th/news/นายกบอลไทย-เล็งสร้างศูนย์ฝึกสปอร์ตคอมเพล็กซ์ใหญ่ที่สุดในอาเซียน
http://www.goal.com/th/news/4280/ฟุ...ิตี้โมเดลสมยศเล็งผุดศูนย์กีฬาใหญ่สุดในอาเซียน
http://www.xn--r3cd1ab3b.com/news-16901
http://www.siamsport.co.th/Sport_Football/160429_146.html


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

National Stadium Bangkok

National Stadium Bangkok by Peter Ferenczi, on Flickr


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been to games at both of those stadiums.

What I loved about the one on the right was that it has the possibly unique measure of stopping fans running onto the field by blocking any such attempt with a giant hedge









https://stadiumsandcities.wordpress.com/2017/03/12/muang-thong-2-kashima-antlers-1/

Oddly, for both of those games, I had no idea there was even a game taking place that day. For one, I was just walking through the area when I saw activity, and realised that a game was on in a couple of hours.

For the second I just went into a bar with a/c to cool down, and read there was a game on later in a copy of the Bangkok Post.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

ect said:


> *อัฒจันทร์ฝั่งกระถางคบเพลิงสนามกีฬาสุพรรณบุรี ติดตั้งเก้าอี้เสร็จเรียบร้อยแล้ว*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

ิbangsaen street circuit fia grade 3








http://racingcircuits.info/asia/thailand/bangsaen.html#.W0y-vNIzZPZ
3.740km








https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1057682141068024








https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1060042727498632








https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1060042727498632
















https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1062277707275134
Porsche Carrera Cup Asia 
























https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1061288990707339








https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1061288990707339
















































https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1062344523935119
































https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1060042727498632
























https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1061225860713652
https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1060928137410091
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1061288990707339
toyota one make race

























Thailand Supercar GTC … Round 6
Porsche Cayman GT4 Trophy Thailand … Round 6
TA2 Thailand … Round 6

























https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1062333500602888








https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1062277707275134
















https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1060042727498632
Thailand Super 2000








































https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1061974427305462
https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSuperSeries/posts/1061974427305462
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1062277707275134
set1
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1059076397595265
set2
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1060042727498632
set3
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1061288990707339
set4
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThailandSuperSeries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1062277707275134
https://www.autospinn.com/2018/07/bangsaen-grand-prix-2018-ตรึงพื้นที่ยึดหาดบา/


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

cr. Sports Authority of Thailand 

Nov 2017


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*New Chair. 700Year Stadium - Chiang Mai 2021*














































Cr.Anuchart Kumpok


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*Rajamangala National Stadium. Bangkok.
THE MATCH BANGKOK CENTURY CUP 2022 MCU VS LFC 







*
CR.https://www.thansettakij.com/sport/531601

*







*
CR.https://www.thansettakij.com/sport/531601

*







*
CR.https://www.thansettakij.com/sport/531601









CR.https://www.thansettakij.com/sport/531601









CR.https://thestandard.co/rajamangala-national-stadium-2/









CR.https://thestandard.co/rajamangala-national-stadium-2/









CR.https://thestandard.co/rajamangala-national-stadium-2/









CR.https://thestandard.co/rajamangala-national-stadium-2/









CR.https://www.it24hrs.com/2022/manutd-vs-liverpool-the-match-bangkok-century-cup-2022-livestream/


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

*Rajamangala National Stadium. Bangkok.
THE MATCH BANGKOK CENTURY CUP 2022 MCU VS LFC*








CR._Main Stand_ 









CR.LFC Thailand


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

That's fascinating. Would be very interesting to see that utilised in more stadia with athletics tracks, or in stadia which are ovals


----------

